# Làm thế nào cải thiện tình trạng táo bón ở trẻ sơ sinh?



## matocdo221 (25/9/19)

Hiện nay, tính trạng táo bón ở trẻ sơ sinh đang diễn ra khá nhiều và đa số trẻ sơ sinh bé nào cũng bị táo bón điều này khiến bố mẹ rất lo lắng, nhất là đối với các mẹ mới sinh con lần đầu, vậy làm thể nào để cải thiện tình trạng táo bón của bé nhà mình?

*Táo bón là gì?*
Táo bón ở trẻ sơ sinh thường được biết đến là tình trạng đi tiêu gặp nhiều khó khăn bé phải mất khá nhiều sức và thời gian mới có thể đào thải phân ra ngoài so với bình thường, tình trạng này cho thấy bé nhà bạn không được cung cấp đủ nước, chất xơ và hệ tiêu hóa không được khỏe mạnh.





​Táo bón khiến cho quá trình chuyển hóa thức ăn trong cơ thể bị chậm lại và chất thải tích tụ lâu ngày trong ruột già sẽ khiến phân to và cứng gây tình trạng khó đào thải ra ngoài, nếu dùng sức quá nhiều có thể gây tổn thương hậu môn, trĩ và một số bệnh lý liên quan đến đường tiêu hóa khác.
Bạn có thể quan sát tình trạng đi ngoài của bé để biết được tình trạng của bé nhà mình, sớm phát hiện táo bón để điều trị kịp thời tránh gây hậu quả sau này. Nếu bé nhà bạn đi phân dẻo, dễ ra và khoảng từ 4 đến 5 ngày đi một lần thì không phải lo lắng đâu nhé.
Tuy nhiên, nếu quan sát thấy bé nhà mình đi tiêu khó khăn, thời gian đi vệ sinh lâu hơn bình thường, phân cứng có máu hoặc có màu đen, bé quấy khóc và xuất hiện tình trạng sợ đi tiêu hoặc không đi tiêu từ 5 đến 10 ngày thì bạn nên đưa con đi gặp bác sĩ.

*Làm gì khi con bị táo bón?*

*



*​
Để giúp bé thoát khỏi tình trạng táo bón và phát triển khỏe mạnh, khi phát hiện bé bị táo bón các mẹ cần phải:

*1. Cho bé uống thêm nước*
Ngoài việc cho bé bú sữa hằng ngày, các mẹ cần quan sát và bổ sung thêm nước cho con nếu cảm thấy phân của bé to và cứng, nước giúp cho phân dẽo hơn và di chuyển trong ruột trơn tru hơn, nước còn giúp cho bé đào thải phân ra ngoài được dễ dàng hơn.

*2. Đổi sữa cho bé *
Nếu bé nhà bạn đang sử dụng sữa công thức thì có thể đây là nguyên nhân chính gây ra táo bón cho bé nhà bạn, nên bé nhà bạn bị táo bón hãy tham khảo ý kiến của bác sĩ để chọn cho bé nhà mình một loại sữa phù hợp, các mẹ có thể tham khảo thêm một số loại sữa nhật được biết có hỗ trợ điều trị và ngăn ngừa táo bón ở trẻ sơ sinh.

*3. Bổ sung chất xơ vào chế độ ăn*
Nếu bé nhà bạn đang trong quá trình chuyển sang chế độ ăn dặm nhưng bị táo bón mà việc bổ sung nước không mang lại hiệu quả thì bạn có thể vừa cho bé uống nước vừa cung cấp thêm các loại rau và trái cây có tác dụng nhuận tràng như rau lang, táo, lê hoặc mận. Hấp thụ các dưỡng chất có trong các loại rau và trái cây có thể giúp phân bé mềm hơn và dễ đi tiêu hơn.
Tuy nhiên, không nên thay thế nước bằng nước trái cây cho bé uống và không nên cho đường vào nước trái cây, hãy để bé hấp thụ hoàn toàn dinh dưỡng tự nhiên, như vậy sẽ giúp bé cải thiện tình trạng táo bón được tốt hơn.

*4. Thức ăn của bé*
Nếu bạn muốn cung cấp thức ăn đậm đặc cho bé hãy thử chuyển sang sử dụng cháo đậu, mận, lê nạo hoặc rau nhuyễn thử xem sao, tuy nhiên chuối hay cà rốt là hai loại củ quả không nên cho bé ăn do hai loại củ quả này có thể làm tình trạng bón của bé nặng hơn.

*5. Đưa con đi khám*
Nếu bạn đã sử dụng tất cả các phương pháp ở trên nhưng không có kết quả thì hãy đưa bé nhà bạn đến phòng khám có uy tính để điều trị.


----------

